
Ask HN: What's stopping you from starting up? - nikhildaga
Dear Hacker,
As an active user of HN, there is a high probability that you are excited about starting up. So, what is it that is preventing you from starting up?<p>Maybe you already started up. So, what is it that&#x27;s stopping you from making it as successful as you want to be?<p>Do share your pain point and we will try our best to help you solve it.
======
pavornyoh
Eh, it is you again. Are you trying to drum up business for your company? If
so, this is not the right place to do it. I see you have changed your
website.[http://ideatostartup.org](http://ideatostartup.org)

In case anyone is wondering, this was OP's initial thread
-[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10200913](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10200913)

~~~
trcollinson
My problem with Mr. Daga's offering is that he claims to be an expert in all
things startup but does not seem to grasp the concept of how to communicate
his intent or show his value. His site is a very basic Meteor setup. He has
grammatical mistakes galore. He's value proposition is that if you add your
email to his list he will make you go from being unsuccessful to being
successful; we're not sure how. The whole thing is a poor attempt all the way
around to create, I imagine, an email list to eventually sell a book or maybe
some sort of consulting services.

Mr. Daga, please, tell me why I should hand you my email address? How will you
turn me from one of the failures of the startup world to a success? What are
you offering me? Why should I listen to you? Anything.

~~~
pavornyoh
Mr Daga's initial site was $9,000 and they will convert the idea or something
like that. It will be harsh of me to say it is a "scam". That has being
scratched to this new site. My problem with his approach and questions on HN
is what exactly is he hoping to achieve? Does he want to across as an expert?
I don't understand it really. I am looking at his responses to the people who
responded and don't even know what to make of it.

~~~
nikhildaga
I am literally laughing out loud reading your comment. What happened to you
Pavornyoh? You very much sensible last time.

~~~
pavornyoh
@Nikhildaga, I am glad I can make you laugh. These are genuine questions.
Looking at your site now and this thread you started, what are you looking to
accomplish? These questions have to be asked you know..

~~~
nikhildaga
I am trying to help entrepreneurs succeed. That is all I am trying to
accomplish. But, with the rigid mind which you have got, anybody doing any
good and anybody doing anything new will look a scam to you. Elon Musk must be
a scam to you few years ago. Bill Gates and Steve Jobs must be scam to you
too. If you don't believe in something, it does not mean anything.

Someone is always doing something somebody else said was impossible. Try
trying.

I wish good look to you. You have got a good brain and if you utilize it in
constructive way instead of fantasizing criticisms, you will do far good to
the society and to yourself.

------
cdvonstinkpot
I just launched a bitcoin & litecoin mining pool at
[https://crypto.space](https://crypto.space). I believe aside from other pools
with zero pool fees, I have the lowest pool fee I can possibly afford, at
0.56%.

I'm having an awful time getting the first users to sign up to contribute
their hashing power to the pool, as there's no incentive for someone to join
when there's no one else using the pool & no hashing power to share at the
beginning.

I'd gladly pay ~$30/month for users with a good amount of hash power to sign
up.

~~~
nikhildaga
Hey cdvonstinkpot,

It looks like your main concern is about getting Traction. Here are the 19
channels for getting traction : [https://medium.com/swlh/the-19-channels-you-
can-use-to-get-t...](https://medium.com/swlh/the-19-channels-you-can-use-to-
get-traction-93c762d19339)

How many have you tried? Trying some other channels will certainly help you
get the users you want. Thanks

~~~
trcollinson
So, I hate to beat this dead horse. But, evidently I don't hate beating it
enough to stop. Here goes:

The poster came to you with a very specific problem with his particular
startup which is in a funny space. He has a mining pool which needs hashing
power, he has incentives, but he needs traction which is hard because those
incentives don't start to kick in until he has a certain level of traction. He
has given a very specific amount of money he'd be willing to pay to find that
traction.

You, a self proclaimed expert in accelerating startups, then give him a rather
bland and generalized "internet marketing" blog post. How does this solve his
problem? "Trying some other channels will certainly help you get the users you
want." Really? How? Will targeted blog posts incentivize users with large hash
rates to come to his service? Are you suggesting his real problem is that he
is not well known in an overly saturated market? Maybe speaking engagements
might be a better choice? Why?

Maybe you're right he should try these. But the important part is the why.

~~~
pavornyoh
I agree with @Trcollinson here. If you want to be considered expert in "start-
ups", you have to be able to give detailed answers and not blog posts. Why did
you select that blog post anyway? Care to elaborate?

------
arisAlexis
I have problems finding non-tech co-founders.

~~~
nikhildaga
I am aware of many looking for tech co-founders. Maybe one of them got same
idea as yours. Would you like connect you with them?

------
razeonex
I think I haven't started up yet because I don't have enough knowledge about
startup or business' legislation in my country (México), and actually that's
the reason why I'm looking for a good business cofounder. As you may guess, I
haven't found him yet.

~~~
nikhildaga
Hey razeonex, Its generally recommended to have a co-founder from those whom
you know already. Are you sure there is no one of your friend who can be the
business cofounder? You can also try
[http://founderdating.com/](http://founderdating.com/)

One more thing, contrary to popular belief, there are many successful solo
entrepreneurs out there. If you think you can learn about business legislation
in Mexico, starting up as a single founder is also an option. You can bring in
others later.

Thanks

~~~
razeonex
Hey nikhildaga thanks! I just signed up! I'll tell you that you're right, I
maybe just need a little push or someone who trusts, and I think I can build
it with a little bit of knowledge. Your words were really helpful actually :)

~~~
nikhildaga
Thanks razeonex. Glad it helped.

------
J_Darnley
Ideas and skill.

I'm here for the articles and discussion not to start my own business.

------
swcoders
One Idea!!!

